# Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV???



## sunjai (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi everyone..
I'm currently looking 4 a NAV for my eos.....
I've never own a NAV b4.....
here is some of my question about NAV....
Do i have to pay monthly or yearly payment for GPS???? (Canada)
In Canada Eos doesn't have a NAV option, I've look at OEM NAV on ebay.....can those be install into my Eos???
Since I need to buy a NAV online...should I get an aftermarket like pionner kenwood etc... or OEM???
Eos came /w 600watts speakers in canada, but most aftermarket NAV have an 50x4 watt output, what exactly does that mean???
Will I lost the mutil funtion steering to skip songs and vol if I install an aftermarket NAV???








Can anyone one please give me some advise???


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (sunjai)*

You can contact your dealer regarding OEM Nav, but it will probably be outrageously expensive to install the system now, if it is even possible. I looked at doing this to another European car a few years ago. While the Nav when ordered with the car was about $2000 US, retrofitting the OEM system was in excess of $4000. There are many good aftermarket systems that you can look into.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (sunjai)*

IMO, grab a Pioneer AVIC-Z1. It's versatile (MP3/iPod/Sat/etc.) and a very nice navigation setup. Plus, it looks nice too.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (Pelican18TQA4)*

I'm going with a Garmin Nuvi 660. I can use it in all my cars. It links with my phone through bluetooth. Plays mp3s. Receives traffic reports and routes you around them. Touch screen and lots more.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*DVD navigation option or should I just get a new motorola phone!?!?!?*

DVD navigation option or should I just get a new motorola phone!?!?!?
No, I;m not being a smart as, i;m serious:







Recent phone technology has allowed for GPS abilities tied into Google maps ( I think). My concern is that the DVD system is $1800...PLUS it forces you to get a near 4K sport or luxury package which would also interfere the ability to get the seat storage bins, as the power units incorporated into the seats with the lux or sport package takes up that room. 
I was just wondering if you fine folks could help me with the pros and cons... Like I assume that if I'm in an area with no phone service, I'd be outta luck with phone navigation, where as a GPS device in a car wouldn't suffer that. 

Darn VW marketing department "supersizing" the EOS options!!! 


_Modified by archiea at 9:32 AM 12-4-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (sunjai)*

Sunjai:
Buy an aftermarket system, such as a Garmin. Not only is that a much less expensive solution than retrofitting an OEM system, it will be newer and more advanced technology.
But - whatever you do - DO NOT buy a used GPS system over the internet (eBay, etc.) unless you are a GPS expert. Shop the websites of the manufacturers - for example, Garmin or others - then buy a _NEW, UNUSED GPSR_ from wherever you want - typically, wherever you can get the best price.
Michael
*Garmin GPSR in my VW* 
_(which comes with VW nav standard)_

*NB: Declaration of Conflict of Interest* - I have worked with Garmin for the last 5 years beta-testing GPSRs before they are released, so, I am not exactly neutral when it comes to recommending a manufacturer, because I am familiar with Garmin systems, not any of the other aftermarket systems.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DVD navigation option or should I just get a new motorola phone!?!?!? (archiea)*

_(in response to Art's post above, asking about navigation incorporated into new generation mobile phones...)_
The problem with GPS information delivered by a phone or PDA is that the screen is so small (or, the image so detailed) that it is very difficult to interpret the information while you are driving the car. This is especially true if, like me, you have passed that magic threshold in your early 40s when your eyes start to resist rapid changes in focal length, from infinity (looking out the windshield) to 50 cm (looking at a cabin instrument).
For that reason, you might be better off to consider getting a GPS navigation system that is specifically designed for automotive guidance - either OEM or aftermarket. OEM looks nice, it's all integrated with the car, and doesn't have the security problems (especially on a convertible) that the portable aftermarket units have, but the aftermarket vendors tend to be a few years ahead of the OEMs so far as technical competence is concerned.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_IMO, grab a Pioneer AVIC-Z1. It's versatile (MP3/iPod/Sat/etc.) and a very nice navigation setup. Plus, it looks nice too.

Pelican, can we get photo of the installed pioneer in the EOS?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: DVD navigation option or should I just get a new motorola phone!?!?!? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »__(in response to Art's post above, asking about navigation incorporated into new generation mobile phones...)_
The problem with GPS information delivered by a phone or PDA is that the screen is so small (or, the image so detailed) that it is very difficult to interpret the information while you are driving the car. This is especially true if, like me, you have passed that magic threshold in your early 40s when your eyes start to resist rapid changes in focal length, from infinity (looking out the windshield) to 50 cm (looking at a cabin instrument).
For that reason, you might be better off to consider getting a GPS navigation system that is specifically designed for automotive guidance - either OEM or aftermarket. OEM looks nice, it's all integrated with the car, and doesn't have the security problems (especially on a convertible) that the portable aftermarket units have, but the aftermarket vendors tend to be a few years ahead of the OEMs so far as technical competence is concerned.
Michael

Thanks michael, and I too will be passign that threshold soon regarding my vision...
Thanks to pelican, I wandered over to the pioneer site and I found a SCHWEET demo on the pioneer unit... SCHWEET!! I'm loving it... 30G drive, Live traffic with SAT, heck, the vehicle dynamics option.... SCHWEET!! Thanks to all!! I didn;t realize that the system included speakers, so its a whole audio system upgrade!!! So I can get the base 2.0T model (that starts at 29K, not the EOS trim at 27K), have the manual passenger seat for the cubby hole, and walk out with a car for >31K plus $2,250 for audio navigation plus installation.... with tax, out of door price at >36K. Still cheaper than if I opted for the OEm solution. 
One question: is the homelink part of the lux/sport package or part of the 2.oT base package. 
The 18" wheels are also part of the lux/sport scam, so perhaps I willhave to go for those phaeton 19" wheels that someone posted here...
Wow, I thinkI have a plan now.. still no money.. but a plan.... 
thanks all!! ;D
anyone have a pic of the pioneer inthe dash? ;D


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

DID I mention that this site rocks? WELL IT DOES!!!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

I'm not sure why that would be, but the crutchfield site says it won't fit in the Eos.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DVD navigation option or should I just get a new motorola phone!?!?!? (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
One question: is the homelink part of the lux/sport package or part of the 2.oT base package. 


Neither. The homelink in USA is only for V6 3.2 unfortunately, unless you can special order the part (visor) and have it installed afterwards.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pioneer avic HD1 BT*

If it is availabale there go and have a look for the Pioneer Avic HD1 BT.
It is a dubbel din navigation with hard disc. It plays CD DVD MP3 al the CD you play get stored on your Hard disc. 
I have got one 4 weeks now... it is great!!!!! and it fits in the eos.
And GPS is free in the air.......
















happy x-mass









_Modified by Erick_NL at 7:42 AM 12-5-2006_


_Modified by Erick_NL at 7:43 AM 12-5-2006_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I did not order the navigation system because I already had a Garmin Nuvi. Frankly I think its the better deal to have an exterior system. That way when I travel I can just put it in my suitcase, or plug my headset into it and listen to the MP3s or Audiobooks that I have stored on the Nuvi. It is easy to move around and it jacks into the aux input when I want to have it jacked in. 
Also because of that I was able to not have to worry about having the cd changer somewhere else in my car. 
If we take my wife's car on a trip then we can put it in her Toyota Highlander and use it there instead of in my Eos. I can also carry it into the house, plug it into my computer and update it over the internet, very useful.

Also the Nuvi retails for less than 1000 dollars, and I don't have to tear apart my Eos to install it, or uninstall later. 



_Modified by EosEnthusiastNB at 2:44 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

As an early Christmas present, my wife gave me a Garmin Nüvi tonight. 
I really like it. 
I put the Nüvi next to the 12v charger (above the gear knob) and it did not give me any issues about getting a satellite signal. 
We went for a drive to test it out and it's really smart. . . after I turned off "avoid U-Turns."








I like it down by the gear knob. I have to look down a little, but I prefer it down there out of the way, instead of in the middle of the windshield.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

anyone have the pionner in the EOS that they can photograph? thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*

This is an Audiovox installation, but the idea is the same - it's an aftermarket radio. The car was equipped as a 'rolling ghetto blaster', complete with visible neon-lit amplifiers, huge speakers in the trunk, all that kind of stuff. I took the photos at the Zurich auto show last month.
Michael
*Aftermarket Stereo in Eos*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

TY! I guess my main concern was for if the aluminum trim would still fit around an aftermarket radio. looks lik it would...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*

FYI, I am going to guess that there is an adapter plate between the radio itself (the rectangular object) and the VW trim bezel. The 'Double-DIN' standard specifies a rectangular radio, and most of the aftermarket vendors build to that spec. So, someone (perhaps Audiovox?) has come up with an adapter to fit a Double-DIN radio into an Eos / Passat radio hole.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

It's actually two pieces on the audiovox install. The round shaped one holds the radio and then the inner trim piece covers the radio's screws. It looks less than attractive to my eyes...
There's actually a thread about this in the Mk V Golf/Jetta forum. Just search for 'Pioneer' in there.


----------



## maxdot (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
I'm wanting to use my Garmin GPSMap 60CS, which I have in my current car, in the Eos when it comes (February/March) but I wonder if the fact that the Eos, in France anyway, has athermic glass will affect reception. Judging by other posts in this thread it seems not but ........
I looks from your photo that you have one of those bean-bag kind of supports, how stable are they?
Thanks
Max


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (maxdot)*

Hi Max:
Garmin offers four different supports for their GPSRs that have mounts on the bottom of the GPSR. Those are:
*1)* Bean-bag mount, as you can see in the photo above of the Phaeton,
*2)* 'Three-finger' mount, which is an evolution of the beanbag (may have replaced it).
*3)* Permanant sticky mount, as you can see below in the photo of my Swiss Golf,
*4)* A permanant sticky mount with a wider base, which is what is specified for use with the very large StreetPilot 7500 in the Phaeton photo above.
I have used the beanbag mount in the photo above for about 5 years with many different Garmin GPSRs (I beta-test GPSRs for them), and I am very happy with it. The sticky mount is also very practical, and would probably be a better choice if you plan to use the GPSR in the same car all the time. 
Michael
*Garmin Sticky Mount*


----------



## maxdot (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

Hi
Any chance of a picture with the Nuviu in place behind the gear shift? And do you have any reception problems because of the windshield?
Thanks Max


----------



## maxdot (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael
I tried the Garmin-supplied permanent sticky pad in my current car and it seemed to want to come off at the first bump, so I ended neoprene gel-ing it to the dash, very effective but I feel it would be undignified for a brand-new eos.That's why I fancied either a windshield suction mount or the bean bag option. Would you say the wide-screen Nuvi or equivalent format is easier to read than the small GPSMap 60-size screen? I now need glasses to read the instructions clearly but not for driving, which means fumbling about trying to find them - not the safest way to go!
Max
OEM - original equipment manufacturer?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (maxdot)*

Max:
Try not to laugh too hard, but my own experience has been that the Garmin 'temporary' sticky pad (the thicker of the two adhesive pads supplied) has much better long-term holding power than the 'permanant' sticky pad.
I think that the 'permanant' sticky pad works well on very smooth surfaces, whereas the thicker and goo-ier 'temporary' pad does a better job of grabbing hold of pebbled surfaces such as a VW dashboard.
For the most part, though, I just use the beanbag. It holds the GPSR in place pretty well, even in rough and bouncy mountain areas, as you can see in the picture below. It also offers some security (anti-theft) advantages - you can pick up the whole assembly - GPSR and beanbag - and put it under the seat, without leaving any evidence behind that suggests there might be a GPSR inside your vehicle (or plane).
Michael
*Garmin Beanbag Mount (same as in Phaeton photo above)*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (PanEuropean)*

Michael 
Looks like the Phateons 4-Wheel drive let's you get seriously off-road, or whas that the monster truck in action








Happy Holidays
-Mark


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (maxdot)*

I'll take a photo when I get home from work in a few hours and post them.
Once the Nuvi gets satellite reception it has full signal and I've seen around 16 foot accuracy. I'm not sure how good 16 foot is compared to if it was right underneath the windshield, but it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (maxdot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxdot* »_Hi
Any chance of a picture with the Nuviu in place behind the gear shift? And do you have any reception problems because of the windshield?
Thanks Max

There are currently pictures of this in th mk v forum if you can't wait.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV??? (emdeesee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emdeesee* »_...Once the Nuvi gets satellite reception it has full signal and I've seen around 16 foot accuracy.

16 feet is 5 meters, which is very good for a GPS signal that is not differentially corrected (meaning, either SBAS or LAAS). Heck, you don't even need 5 meter accuracy in an automotive GPSR, because they all have 'snap-to-roadway' algorithms in them to compensate for minor errors in the cartography, and even a narrow residential street will be at least 10 meters wide.
I don't know if the Nuvi supports differential correction or not. If it does, and you leave the top down in your Eos, you will probably pick up one of the American FAA's SBAS signals. The satellites that transmit the SBAS signals (known as 'WAAS' in the FAA implementation) are in geostationary equatorial orbit, which means they will be pretty low on the horizon unless you happen to be in southern Florida. This is why most automotive GPSRs don't pick up the differential correction unless you happen to be heading straight south... or have an external antenna mounted on the roof, and are driving in a reasonably flat area such as the Great Plains.
Michael


----------



## maxdot (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_
There are currently pictures of this in th mk v forum if you can't wait.

Being but a new comer, I'm not too sure what or where the mk v forum might be. Sorry
IBWTL
Max


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (maxdot)*

Hi Max:
The forum software is organized in a hierarchical structure. So, it goes like this:
Manufacturer (e.g. Volkswagen)
.....Vehicle (e.g. Eos)
So, if you look up at the top left corner of any screen, you will see the following: 
VWvortex Forums > Volkswagen> Eos > Subject under discussion
If you click on the name of the car (in this case, Eos), or on the Manufacturer name (Volkswagen) you will move one level up in the hierarchy and be presented with a list of all VW products, so the directory structure will now appear as:
VWvortex Forums > Volkswagen 
and then you will be presented with a list of all the other forums that deal with specific models of VW.
It's not entirely intuitive - it took me a while to figure it out. If you don't want to fool around with the menus, just click here.








Michael


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry for the delay and the bad camera phone quality images. 
The GPS is coming in handy. Right now my wife and I are driving up to Canada to spend Christmas with her family. We're not taking the Eos though (







). It's still new and I'm not ready to put 3,000 miles on it in a little over a week. 
We have the GPS in her car with us now and it's so very helpful.
























The Nüvi above the gear knob, like I have it in my Eos, is really stable since you can open the arial and 'hook' it on the ashtray/coin holder cover.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

emdeesee -
Are you able to get a satellite lock with the Nuvi's internal antenna or do you have an external antenna?


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

I really liked the way Emdeesee set up his Garmin Nuvi. I just moved my Nuvi from the window and put it down by the gear shift as well. No external antennae was needed and it works great. No wires running down the dashboard. It took me about 10 minutes. Thanks for posting the photos Emdeesee. I really like how it turned out!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Platypus65)*

Unfortunately for me, that Garmin Nuvi looks like a 350/360. Is it? I've got a 660 which is wider and may not fit as nicely. I won't have an Eos to try it in until Jan...

_Modified by owr084 at 9:33 PM 12-23-2006_


_Modified by owr084 at 9:33 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

It isn't one of the new widescreen Nüvis, no. I am not sure if the widescreen ones will fit, because of the power plug.
I am using this without any external antenna, just the Nüvi and the power plug down there. Once it gets satellite lock it has full signal.
Platypus65.
I prefer it down there. I don't look at it all the time since it talks to you, so a quick glance down to the gear knob now and then is fine. I tend to leave it in the car now, and not put it in the glove box all the time, since it's not that noticeable. I think those windscreen suction holders scream "there's a GPS in this car somewhere."










_Modified by emdeesee at 6:25 AM 12-24-2006_


----------

